# [ASB Quest] Eifie & Keldeo vs. Blaziken & Charizard



## Superbird

[size=+2]*ASB Quest Battle: Eifie & Keldeo vs Blaziken & Charizard (RedneckPhoenix)*[/size]



			
				The Arena said:
			
		

> *Scorching Savanna*
> 
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 35%
> *Battle Style*: (1+1)v2 Multi
> *Banned Moves*: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon
> 
> Scorching Savanna isn't as remote as many other quest locales; you don't need to scale mountains, plumb caves, or even rely on a flying pokémon to get you there. Instead, reaching it means braving the punishing heat and constant sun over miles and miles of empty terrain, mercifully flat but almost entirely without landmark.
> 
> It would be difficult to tell you'd even arrived at the place, in fact, if not for the tall hump of rock, rising up out of the desert like it was dropped there aeons ago by an absent-minded god. The lonely ridge has been smoothed by centuries of wind and a very little rain, so it looks almost like an oversized dune frozen in stone. The porous rock is pocked with caves and crannies, and these are rumored to be inhabited by certain incredibly powerful fire-type pokémon, ones that actually thrive in the desert's intense heat and sunlight and which are canny enough to find enough food and water to survive in this barren place.
> 
> Walk up to the base of the rock and call out a challenge, but be sure you're prepared; there's no chance one of these pokémon will turn down the opportunity to fight, and they come out swinging every time.
> 
> Notes: Sunny day is always in effect, and the weather cannot be changed. There are no external water sources available for attacks that require them; these attacks will fail.


*Eifie's active squad*

 *Adelle* the female Espeon <Synchronize> @ Wise Glasses [4XP]
 *Warbaa'd* the male Chatot <Tangled Feet> @ Metronome
 *Banbi de Famme* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone
 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo* the female Sliggoo <Gooey> @ Shell Bell [4XP]
 *Siradhan* the male Natu <Early Bird> @ Kee Berry
 *Cool Beauty Violet Temptation* the female Mismagius <Levitate> @ Mental Herb [4XP]
 *Cirrus* the male Altaria <Natural Cure> @ Persim Berry
 *Scuttlebutt* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kaleie* the male Charmander <Solar Power> @ Sun Stone
 *Gooch* the male Gulpin <Sticky Hold> @ Eviolite


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Eris* the female Dusknoir <Pressure> @ Muscle Band [8XP]
 *Vesper* the female Crobat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge [4XP]
 *Airplane Baguette* the male Castform <Forecast> @ Wise Glasses [4XP]
 *Luke Atmey* the male Sigilyph <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Kaley* the female Charmander <Solar Power> @ Sun Stone
 *Parker* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Emily* the female Eelektrik <Levitate> @ Thunder Stone
 *Laylah* the female Gligar <Immunity> @ Razor Fang
 *Blake* the male Sableye <Prankster> @ Sachet
 *Ochotona* the female Dedenne <Pickup> @ Dusk Stone

*The Opponents (as commanded by RedneckPhoenix)*
 *Charizard* (Female) <Solar Power> @ Fire Stone
 *Blaziken* (Male) <Speed Boost> @ Charcoal

To start us off...
~ Eifie and Keldeo send out their pokémon, and declare their signature attributes if they have any. 
~ Eifie and Keldeo order commands, in any order
~ RednexPhoenix orders commands for Charizard and Blaziken
~ I ref.


----------



## Eifie

Let's go, *Siradhan*!

 coo coo


----------



## Keldeo

I'll send out *Laylah*!
 beep beep

Okay, kick it off by trapping the Blaziken in a *Sand Tomb*. This is a desert, so I'm assuming there should be enough sand (or small bits of rock and the like) to do that with - but if you can't use Sand Tomb, if Blaziken somehow has a Substitute or clones up, or you can't hit Blaziken at all for whatever reason, set up a *Tailwind*.

Follow it up with a *Knock Off* to get rid of Blaziken's item. If he's got Double Team clones or a Substitute up, if he's dug underground and you can't follow him, if he's already not holding anything for some reason, or if for some reason you can't Knock Off but you can hit him with an Earthquake, bust out an *Earthquake*, hopefully knocking your target into the rock as well. If you can't hit him with those moves or you can't reach him for any other reason, *hone your claws*.

End by launching a *Stone Edge* at Charizard. If you can't hit Charizard, but you can hit Blaziken with an Earthquake, use that, even if he has clones or a Substitute. If you can't hit either of them, Hone Claws again. 

*Sand Tomb @ Blaziken / Tailwind ~ Knock Off @ Blaziken / Earthquake / Hone Claws ~ Stone Edge @ Charizard / Earthquake / Hone Claws*


----------



## Eifie

All right, Siradhan! Start by *Skill Swap*ping with Charizard to get that Solar Power for yourself. If you're unable to hit her with Skill Swap, paralyze Blaziken with *Thunder Wave*. And if you can't hit him either, or if he has clones or a Substitute, fire a *Simple Beam* at Laylah.

Next, if Blaziken isn't already paralyzed, *Thunder Wave* him now. If he is already paralyzed, or if you can't hit him or he has clones/a sub, target Charizard instead; but if you can't hit Charizard or she has clones/a sub, put up a *Light Screen*.

Finish up with a *Psychic (mental intrusion)* at Blaziken; do this even if he has a Substitute, but if you can't hit him or he has clones, then instead *Skill Swap* with Charizard if you haven't already, otherwise set up a *Tailwind*.

*Skill Swap @ Charizard / Thunder Wave @ Blaziken / Simple Beam @ Laylah ~ Thunder Wave @ Blaziken / Thunder Wave @ Charizard / Light Screen ~ Psychic (mental intrusion) @ Blaziken / Skill Swap @ Charizard / Tailwind*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

As the duo issues the challenge, the two starters jump down from atop the rock, shaking the ground. Charizard roars very loudly.

For about 2 minutes.

Blaziken rolls his eyes and mutters something that probably translates to "drama queen".

The duo leap into action, with trained familiarity. Then they, uh...

They seem to be flirting.

After their flirt-session, Charizard flaps her wings as an ominous-looking wind flies toward Siradhan. Blaziken gathers a fireball around himself and lunges wildly at Laylah.

As Blaziken recharges, Charizard hits the other duo with a Flame Burst, targetted at Siradhan.

*Charizard:
Attract@Siradhan~Ominous Wind@Siradhan~Flame Burst@Siradhan

Blaziken: 
Attract@Laylah~Blast Burn @Laylah~ Recharge*


----------



## Superbird

The Arena said:
			
		

> *Scorching Savanna*
> 
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 35%
> *Battle Style*: (1+1)v2 Multi
> *Banned Moves*: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Chills 3/pokémon, Direct Healing 1/pokémon
> 
> Scorching Savanna isn't as remote as many other quest locales; you don't need to scale mountains, plumb caves, or even rely on a flying pokémon to get you there. Instead, reaching it means braving the punishing heat and constant sun over miles and miles of empty terrain, mercifully flat but almost entirely without landmark.
> 
> It would be difficult to tell you'd even arrived at the place, in fact, if not for the tall hump of rock, rising up out of the desert like it was dropped there aeons ago by an absent-minded god. The lonely ridge has been smoothed by centuries of wind and a very little rain, so it looks almost like an oversized dune frozen in stone. The porous rock is packed with caves and crannies, and these are rumored to be inhabited by certain incredibly powerful fire-type pokémon, ones that actually thrive in the desert's intense heat and sunlight and which are canny enough to find enough food and water to survive in this barren place.
> 
> Walk up to the base of the rock and call out a challenge, but be sure you're prepared; there's no chance one of these pokémon will turn down the opportunity to fight, and they come out swinging every time.
> 
> Notes: Sunny day is always in effect, and the weather cannot be changed. There are no external water sources available for attacks that require them; these attacks will fail.


It was a pretty long walk to the Scorching Savanna, and one none too pleasant either given the heat, but now that Eifie and Keldeo are here, the difficult journey is about to become worth the trouble. Together, before the huge rock that marks the locale, the duo strike matching poses, and each voices their challenge loudly and clearly. 

Their challenge is met with a burst of flame emerging from above the rock, dissipating brilliantly against the bright blue sky. No sooner has it, then a Charizard swoops down and strikes the ground before Eifie and Keldeo, roaring loudly. And continuing to do that, for far longer than you'd think she would have the air capacity for. 

As the roar begins to die down, a Blaziken gracefully lands next to the Charizard, giving a wry glance to the dragon pokémon. That settled, the two assume their battle positions and prepare for battle.

Eifie and Keldeo are fully prepared, each with a poké ball already at the ready. Eifie throws first, releasing a tiny green bird pokémon. The two fire-types gaze down at the Natu, almost dismissively, but Siradhan is calm and collected, confident in its abilities in that distinctive way that psychic types tend to have. Keldeo's pokémon is also a flying type, but otherwise is almost as different from Eifie's as possible. Laylah lands on the ground, ready to take off and glide around the battlefield, and prepared to take on these powerful opponents.

*Round 1*

Blue Corner






*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 90%
*Energy*: 100%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: Meditatively gazing upon its opponents
*Status*: Normal.
*Commands*: Skill Swap @ Charizard / Thunder Wave @ Blaziken / Simple Beam @ Laylah ~ Thunder Wave @ Blaziken / Thunder Wave @ Charizard / Light Screen ~ Psychic (mental intrusion) @ Blaziken / Skill Swap @ Charizard / Tailwind


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: Ready to get started.
*Status*: Normal.
*Commands*: Sand Tomb @ Blaziken / Tailwind ~ Knock Off @ Blaziken / Earthquake / Hone Claws ~ Stone Edge @ Charizard / Earthquake / Hone Claws

Red Corner

*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: 95%
*Energy*: 100%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Feeling naturally superior.
*Status*: Solar Power activated.
*Commands*: Attract @ Siradhan ~ Ominous Wind @ Siradhan ~ Flame Burst @ Siradhan


*Blaziken* () @ Charcoal
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Stat Variance*: Atk++, SpA++, Def-, SpD-
*Ability*: Speed Boost
*Type*: Fire / Fighting
*Condition*: Confident, though a little tired of its partner's antics.
*Status*: Normal.
*Commands*: Attract @ Laylah ~ Blast Burn @ Laylah ~ Recharge​
Charizard stares down at Siradhan, judgingly, and the Natu gazes back, unreadable. Simmering out a bit, Charizard studies the green bird pokémon, before seemingly making a decision and kneeling down – as much as a Charizard can, anyhow – and _winking_ at the little thing. The other pokémon on the field watch this display, in growing confusion, but somehow it seems to be working; Siradhan blinks, and then blinks again, finally nodding its head once. 

Well, whatever is going through Siradhan's head, Laylah figures it's not productive, so it falls on her to pick up the slack. With a leap forward, she flies into action, gliding through the air towards Blaziken. The rooster pokémon prepares to defend, but he's not her target; instead she flies just past him, making a sharp curve and circling him a couple of times. As she does, she begins to gather grains of sand and dust, and they begin to trail behind her as she moves faster and faster. By the time she's finished, gliding back towards her side of the battlefield, she has succeeded in creating a spinning dust tornado centered around Blaziken, hampering the pokémon's movement and battering him with particulates every other moment.

Which, Blaziken reasons, is impressive enough. A decent strategy. With that, he decides to adopt his partner's battle tactic – if it worked so well for that lumbering galoot, he should have no trouble. The pokémon kneels down, and then jumps clear out of the top of the Sand Tomb, landing between it and Laylah, and giving that landing a stylish flair. Resolute, Blaziken stares into Laylah's eyes, and gives the Gligar a steady nod, then reaching out a talon towards the scorpion pokémon, to signify a mutual bond of trust. Before Laylah has a chance to respond, the Sand Tomb moves to surround the rooster pokémon again, and he is lost from her view.

Laylah isn't quite sure what to think of this, much like Siradhan isn't quite sure what to think of Charizard's similar proposal. He is still a Natu, after all; the powers of foresight that he will eventually acquire as a xatu are not yet available to him, and so it takes him a while to think over all the possible ramifications of this Charizard attracting him. If these opponents are flirting with him and Laylah, is that some reason why they're here awaiting challengers in the first place? Is Siradhan worthy of someone as strong as Charizard seems to be?

Charizard seems set on proving that she is; with a valiant roar and a few flaps of her wings, she blows a powerful wind towards Siradhan, a wind which acquires a sinister, dark tint as it picks up and blows straight through Siradhan. The Natu grips the ground with his small talons, struggling to avoid being blown away by the attack; and while it can rationalize that the Ominous Wind is a powerful attack, attacking him isn't really something that gets Charizard in his good spirits.

Laylah, onlooking, comes to roughly the same conclusion. How contradictory of Charizard, to first try to infatuate Siradhan and then turn around and attack the poor thing. Thankfully, her Blaziken seems like a much nicer fellow. But just to make sure, she glides over to Blaziken and gives him a hearty dark-type love smack. Nothing particularly harmful, but just enough to make sure that the pokémon wouldn't be doing the same thing as his partner over there. Laylah is a classy Gligar deserving of Blaziken's respect.

As the Charcoal it was holding falls off of his body and gets caught in the Sand Tomb's whirling winds, Blaziken doesn't seem to get the message. That attack hurt more than it should have; the fact that Laylah did it in the first place is probably a good indicator that his Attract shenanigans didn't work. Thus, the backup option: hit the Gligar with as strong an attack as possible. Once again, the Blaziken jumps out of the Sand Tomb, just for the visibility, and gathers together as much energy as possible. Hardly any sooner has he landed outside the sand tornado, then he jumps up once again towards Laylah; this time, he comes down striking the ground before the Gligar, harnessing his fiery lineage to create a massive blast of flame that erupts from directly underneath the scorpion pokémon. 

Its work done, Blaziken retreats to a safer position, taking a knee to recover from the powerful attack and bracing himself for the Sand Tomb to envelop him once again. But Siradhan, carefully keeping an eye on its teammate, acts quickly in retaliation for the damage done to its teammate. Before Blaziken can find shelter behind the Sand Tomb, the Natu releases a wave of static electricity towards him. In his weakened state, Blaziken can hardly dodge the attack, and immediately he feels the paralysis set in, only becoming worse as the wind and particulate washes over him again. It'll be a pain to get all this out of his feathers when this is all over.

Observing Siradhan, Charizard realizes that the farce is pretty much gone by now. Unfortunate, but at least her Attract bought her an action. Now, a logical course of action seems to be a blast of flame, and so that's what she does. One moment she gathers a burst of fire in her throat, and the next she releases that at Siradhan, delivering a fairly modest hit – at least, compared to her partner's attack just now – but one that throws cinders in all directions, especially over Laylah. The attack packs a punch, knocking the Natu off balance, but he recovers his wits soon enough.

The embers that settle on Laylah are the icing on the cake after that Blast Burn attack. These pokémon are jerks – first using Attract and then trying to use those opportunities to launch strong attacks. Truly dirty tactics, indeed. This cannot be allowed to just go unpunished. Laylah drops to the ground, releasing herself from the wind currents, and the moment she makes contact she uses her power to raise sharp pillars of rock from the ground underneath Charizard. The Stone Edge catches the fire dragon completely off guard, opening cuts across the creature's body and even ripping a small tear in one of its wings. Charizard roars in pain, threatening retaliation the moment she recovers from the attack.

Siradhan sees the opportunity as a good one to continue retaliating at the pokémon that so rudely torched her partner last action. A Thunder Wave will have made him uncomfortable, but more punishment would do as well. He closes his eyes, using his psychic power to search for Blaziken's consciousness on the battlefield, and once he finds it he assaults it as much as he can. From inside the raging Sand Tomb, Blaziken cries out in pain. When Siradhan opens his eyes, he is satisfied that the scale has been balanced; perhaps his opponents will rethink their strategy next round, and be more willing to surrender.

*End of Round 1*

Blue Corner






*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 91%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: Satisfied with his retribution.
*Status*: Normal.
*Actions*: Infatuated ~ Thunder Wave @ Blaziken ~ Psychic @ Blaziken


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 88%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: Dismissive of Charizard; less so of Blaziken.
*Status*: Normal.
*Actions*: Sand Tomb @ Blaziken ~ Knock Off @ Blaziken ~ Stone Edge @ Charizard

Red Corner

*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: 66%
*Energy*: 90%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Hurting and angered.
*Status*: Solar Power activated.
*Actions*: Attract @ Siradhan ~ Ominous Wind @ Siradhan ~ Flame Burst @ Siradhan


*Blaziken* () 
*Health*: 65% (CAPPED)
*Energy*: 87%
*Stat Variance*: Atk++, SpA++, Def-, SpD-
*Ability*: Speed Boost
*Type*: Fire / Fighting
*Condition*: Might have pushed itself a little too hard.
*Status*: Speed +1. Severely paralyzed (2 more actions). Trapped by Sand Tomb (2 more actions).
*Actions*: Attract @ Laylah ~ Blast Burn @ Laylah ~ Recharge​
Arena Notes
~The sunlight is strong.
~A hunk of charcoal rests on the ground near the entrance to the caves.

Referee Notes
~Blaziken did indeed target Laylah on action 2 with Blast Burn. Turns out all that meant was shuffling numbers around – none of the rolls changed (Siradhan's attraction roll on action 2 was still a 7 and would have needed 5 or less), and I just needed to actually calc Flame Burst's damage. If you see anything else let me know.
~Though it didn't come into play this round, I'm counting Solar Power's recoil as self-inflicted damage for the purposes of the Damage Cap.
~For explanations of the calcs, refer to my formulas document

Next Round
~RedneckPhoenix submits commands for Charizard and Blaziken
~Eifie and Keldeo command their respective pokémon in any order



Spoiler: Action Log / Calcs



_Speed Order: Charizard (100) > Laylah (85) > Blaziken (80) > Siradhan (70)_
Action 1
~Charizard uses Attract on Siradhan, for 4% energy
~Siradhan is attracted to Charizard (50%)
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power
~Laylah uses Sand Tomb on Blaziken, dealing (3.5Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type + 1Stats) = 7% damage, for 3% energy
~Blaziken is trapped by sand tomb (5 actions)
~Blaziken uses Attract on Laylah, for 4% energy
~Blaziken takes 1% damage from Sand Tomb (4 more actions)
~Laylah is attracted to Blaziken (50%)
~Siradhan is too infatuated to act (roll: 14\50)
~Siradhan's attraction chance becomes 40%.
Action 2
~Charizard uses Ominous Wind on Siradhan, dealing (6Base * 1.5Type + 3Ability + 3Stats) = 15% damage to Siradhan for 3% energy
~Siradhan's attraction chance becomes 10%.
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power
~Laylah is infatuated but manages to attack anyway (roll: 91\50)
~Laylah uses Knock Off on Blaziken, getting a critical hit, dealing (6.5Base * 1.5Effect * 0.66Type + 1Stat + 4Crit) = 11% damage for 3% energy
~Laylah's attraction chance becomes 35%.
~Blaziken's Charcoal is knocked off.
~Blaziken uses Blast Burn on Laylah, dealing (15Base * 1.25STAB * 1.25Sun + 2Stat) = 25% damage to Laylah for 9% energy
~Laylah is no longer infatuated.
~Blaziken takes 1% damage from Sand Tomb (3 more actions)
~Siradhan is infatuated but manages to attack anyway (roll: 7\5)
~Siradhan uses Thunder Wave on Blaziken for 4% energy
~Blaziken is severely paralyzed (3 more actions).
~Siradhan is no longer infatuated.
_Speed order: Charizard (100) > Laylah (85) > Siradhan (70) > Blaziken (20)_
Action 3
~Charizard uses Flame Burst, dealing (7Base * 1.25STAB * 1.25Sun + 2Stat + 1Item) = 14% damage to Siradhan for (4Base - 1Item) = 3% energy.
~The residual embers deal 3% damage to Laylah.
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power
~Laylah is infatuated but manages to attack anyway (roll: 18\17)
~Laylah uses Stone Edge on Charizard, getting a critical hit, dealing (10Base * 2Type + 1Stat + 5Crit) = 26% damage to Charizard, for 6% energy
~Laylah's infatuation chance becomes 25%.
~Siradhan uses Psychic on Blaziken, dealing (9Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type + 3Stats) = 19% damage for 5% energy
~Blaziken is recharging.
~Blaziken is still severely paralyzed (2 more actions).
~Blaziken takes 1% damage from Sand Tomb (2 more actions)
~Blaziken's Speed Boost increases its Speed.
Summary:
~Siradhan's Health: 90Init - 15Ominous Wind - 14Flame Burst = 61%
~Siradhan's Energy: 100Init - 4Thunder Wave - 5Psychic = 91%
~Laylah's Health: 100Init - 25Blast Burn - 3Flame Burst = 72%
~Laylah's Energy: 100Init - 3Sand Tomb - 3Knock Off - 6Stone Edge = 88%
~Charizard's Health: 95Init - 26Stone Edge - 3Solar Power = 66%
~Charizard's Energy: 100Init - 4Attract - 3Ominous Wind - 3Flame Burst = 90%
~Blaziken's Health: 100Init - 7Sand Tomb - 11Knock Off - 19Psychic - 3Sand Tomb = 65% (CAPPED)
~Blaziken's Energy: 100Init - 4Attract - 9Blast Burn = 89%


----------



## Keldeo

On the second action, Blaziken was commanded to use Blast Burn on Laylah, not Siradhan, I think.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Yeah, that's right.


----------



## Superbird

Keldeo said:


> On the second action, Blaziken was commanded to use Blast Burn on Laylah, not Siradhan, I think.


Right indeed. That was a mistake on my part. Fixed now, so y'all can start issuing commands (unless there's something else I missed, in which case please tell me)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

The duo look at each other, nodding. 

*Charizard: Work Up~ Laser Focus@Siradhan~ Blast Burn@Siradhan

Blaziken: Work Up~Work Up~ Overheat@Laylah*


----------



## Keldeo

Hit Blaziken with an Earthquake, then set up Tailwind. On the third action, wait until Blaziken moves, and if Blaziken successfully uses Overheat, reactively Protect against it. You don't need him in your life! But if he doesn’t use it successfully, use Stone Edge on Charizard again.

*Earthquake ~ Tailwind ~ Protect / Stone Edge @ Charizard*


----------



## Eifie

Good work, Siradhan! Fire off another *Psychic* at Blaziken, then wait for it to act on the second action and *Power Swap* those boosts away. If any of Blaziken's Work Ups failed due to paralysis, though, *Skill Swap* with Charizard instead. Finish with *Protect*.

*Psychic @ Blaziken ~ (wait) Power Swap @ Blaziken / Skill Swap @ Charizard ~ Protect*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 2*

Blue Corner






*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 91%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: Satisfied with his retribution.
*Status*: Normal.
*Commands*: Psychic @ Blaziken ~ (wait) Power Swap @ Blaziken / Skill Swap @ Charizard ~ Protect


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 88%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: Dismissive of the two Fire-types.
*Status*: Normal.
*Commands*: Earthquake ~ Tailwind ~ Protect / Stone Edge @ Charizard

Red Corner

*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: 66%
*Energy*: 90%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Hurting and angered.
*Status*: Solar Power activated.
*Commands*: Work Up ~ Laser Focus @ Siradhan ~ Blast Burn @ Siradhan


*Blaziken* () 
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 87%
*Stat Variance*: Atk++, SpA++, Def-, SpD-
*Ability*: Speed Boost
*Type*: Fire / Fighting
*Condition*: Might have pushed itself a little too hard.
*Status*: Speed +1. Severely paralyzed (2 more actions). Trapped by Sand Tomb (2 more actions).
*Commands*: Work Up ~ Work Up ~ Overheat @ Laylah​
As Blaziken struggles to get his bearings, Charizard meets his eyes through the Sand Tomb, and gives a knowing nod to her partner. Once again, they are to act in sync, though as far as Blaziken is concerned, his partner is taking the whole act a little bit too far. But appearances must be maintained; as Charizard does some slightly-delayed warm ups, pumping herself up for the rest of the battle, Blaziken attempts to do the same. The stretches and mental exercises do help him with his paralysis, he feels, but not enough to matter. And the mental exercises quickly become something more – the rooster pokémon doesn't notice Siradhan applying psychic pressure to his mind until it's too late to shove the bird out, and so he does what he can to hunker down and weather the Psychic attack.

Laylah doesn't seem to want to give him the chance, however. The Gligar, doing a quick loopdeloop through the air, slams down on the ground and sends shockwaves in all directions. With a quick flutter, Siradhan easily evades the attack, and Charizard does much the same; but in his paralysis and suffering from his migraine, Blaziken cannot do the same. Blaziken grits his teeth as the Earthquake tears through him, knocking him flat on the ground with next to nothing he can do about it.

But he and Charizard aren't as well-known as they are for no reason. With some effort, Blaziken pushes himself to his feet, once again doing some stretches and warm-up exercises to ease away the paralysis plaguing him. Once again, he feels some relief, but once again it's hardly enough to really matter. He takes some solace in the fact that, with his efforts, he'll be able to hit his opponents harder in revenge, but in short order that too is taken from him – as he feels the boosts slip away, he opens his eyes to see the Sand Tomb dissipating, and through it, Siradhan looking at him with his usual pensive expression and glowing with a faint orange-red aura. It fades in short order, and the Natu lets out a couple of satisfied chirps.

Laylah seems similarly enthused, but she also seems satisfied with her Earthquake, content not to be any more aggressive this round. Instead, she once again takes to the air, this time calling on her powers as a Flying Type to generate a medium wind from behind her and Siradhan. The Tailwind makes itself useful almost immediately, as Laylah demonstrates her new ability to fly by doing a pretty complicated aerial maneuver. 

Part of that is an effort to distract Charizard from the intense focus it's putting into studying Siradhan and his moving patterns. Unfortunately, it doesn't work – Charizard remains hyperfocused on Siradhan as it flaps its wings a couple of times, achieving liftoff, and generates as large a ball of fire as it can in its throat. With a roar, Charizard releases the fireball towards Siradhan, and thanks to its focus, the attack strikes true, exploding on impact into an enormous explosion. Embers from the attack hit the ground around the Natu and likewise explode into glorious bursts of flame, augmented even further by the strong sunlight beating down onto the battlefield. But as the fire and flame begins to dissipate, Siradhan seems almost unscathed. A shimmering spherical barrier drops away from the Natu, the green bird pokémon showing some rare emotion as he tries to recover from the effort it took to Protect himself from that attack. But in the midst of that recovery, he regains his composure, glancing at Charizard as the fire dragon returns to the ground, as if to gloat at his opponent's failure.

Laylah, keeping watch out of the corner of her eye, quietly cheers on her teammate, well aware that Blaziken is preparing a similarly strong attack. The Blaziken is struggling to hold all its energy within itself as it gathers a really ridiculous amount of heat within its body, only hampered by the paralysis interfering with its control. But Blaziken manages to retain enough composure to launch his Overheat attack successfully, a blast of superheated air that flies towards Laylah. But as usual, the Gligar is prepared, and throws up the same sort of barrier as its teammate, just in the nick of time. The effort it takes her to maintain the shield is notable, but she manages to keep it up until Blaziken runs out of steam and falls to one knee, trying to catch his breath and regain his composure in the face of his opponents performing much better than he thinks they have any right to be.

*End of Round 2*

Blue Corner






*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 69%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: Remaining calm.
*Status*: Attack +2. Special Attack +2.
*Actions*: Psychic @ Blaziken ~ Power Swap @ Blaziken ~ Protect


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 72%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: On the verge of gloating.
*Status*: Normal.
*Actions*: Earthquake ~ Tailwind ~ Protect

Red Corner

*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: 63%
*Energy*: 78%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Heated, but exhausted.
*Status*: Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Solar Power activated. *Must Recharge.*
*Actions*: Work Up ~ Focus ~ Blast Burn @ Siradhan


*Blaziken* () 
*Health*: 30%(CAPPED)
*Energy*: 73%
*Stat Variance*: Atk++, SpA++, Def-, SpD-
*Ability*: Speed Boost
*Type*: Fire / Fighting
*Condition*: In bad shape; frustrated.
*Status*: Special Attack -2. Speed +2. Harshly paralyzed (2 more actions). 
*Actions*: Work Up ~ Work Up ~ Overheat @ Laylah​
Arena Notes
~The sunlight is strong.
~A Tailwind blows from the Blue Corner (2 more actions)
~A hunk of charcoal rests on the ground near the entrance to the caves.

Referee Notes
~If Blaziken's Paralysis percentages seem like they're less than they should be, it's because they scale based on the amount of movement involved in the move. Work up was half the normal percentage, Overheat was a fourth.
~Charizard does not learn Laser Focus, as far as I could see. I checked the ASBDB, Bulbapedia, Veekun, and Pokémon Showdown's pokédex, and it's not a thing. _However_, since this is a Quest battle and RedneckPhoenix is essentially acting as a proxy (canonically the Quest pokémon are making their own decisions), I took the commands in the spirit in which they're given; Charizard spent its action focusing, which did raise Blast Burn's critical hit ratio by one stage. Not even as effective as Focus Energy would have been, but Charizard doesn't learn that either. I made it take half as much energy as Focus Energy or Laser Focus would have taken, as well. 
~That said, the crit wouldn't really have been necessary even had Siradhan protected, since even without the crit it was just one point off the damage cap.
~Power Swap doesn't have a defined energy cost in the ASBDB (it has an asterisk and no indication in the description). I went with 4% energy – one point for every boost gained, and that's a fairly normal cost for status moves anyway.
~I tacked on an extra point of energy cost for Laylah's reactive protect, since it needed to be executed more quickly.
~Charizard must recharge the first action of next round.
~Calcs were done in the correct order. The text of the reffing does not reflect this; I felt it flowed better this way.

Next Round 
~Eifie and Keldeo order commands in any order
~RedneckPhoenix commands for Charizard and Blaziken



Spoiler: Action Log/Calcs



_Speed Order: Charizard (100) > Laylah (85) > Siradhan (70) > Blaziken (30)_
Action 1
~Charizard uses Work Up, for 2% energy
~Charizard's Attack and Special Attack each increase by one stage
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power
~Laylah uses Earthquake, dealing (10Base * 1.25STAB * .75Spread * 1.5Type + 1Stat) = 15% damage for 6% energy
~Siradhan uses Psychic, dealing (9Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type + 3Stats) = 19% damage for 5% energy
~Blaziken is paralyzed, but is able to move anyway (roll: 36\13)
~Blaziken uses Work Up, for 3% energy
~Blaziken's Attack and Special Attack each increase by one stage
~Blaziken takes 1% damage from Sand Tomb (1 more action), hitting the damage cap exactly
~Blaziken is Severely Paralyzed for 1 more action
Action 2
~Charizard focuses, for 2% energy
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power
~Laylah uses Tailwind, for 4% energy
~A Tailwind blows from the Blue Corner (4 more actions)
~Siradhan is waiting patiently.
~Blaziken is paralyzed, but is able to move anyway (roll: 50\13)
~Blaziken uses Work Up, for 3% energy
~Blaziken's Attack and Special Attack each increase by one stage
~Blaziken takes 0% damage (capped) from Sand Tomb.
~The Sand Tomb dissipates.
~Blaziken is Harshly Paralyzed for 3 more actions
~Siradhan uses Power Swap on Blaziken, for 4% energy
~Siradhan swaps its Attack and Special Attack stat boosts with Blaziken's
~Tailwind is in effect for 3 more actions.
_Speed Order: Laylah (170) > Siradhan (140) > Charizard (100) > Blaziken (48)_
Action 3
~Laylah is waiting patiently
~Siradhan uses Protect, for 2% base energy
~Charizard uses Blast Burn on Siradhan, which would have dealt (15Base * 1.25STAB * 1.25Sun * 1.16Boost + 3Solar Power + 3Stat + 1Item) = 34% damage, for (9Base - 1Item) = 8% energy
~Siradhan protects itself for 11% energy
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power.
~Blaziken is paralyzed, but is able to move anyway (roll: 18\5)
~Laylah reactively uses Protect, for 3% base energy
~Blaziken uses Overheat, which would have dealt (13Base * 1.25STAB * 1.25Sun + 2Stat) = 22% damage for 8% energy
~Laylah protects itself for 7% energy
~Blaziken's Special Attack harshly falls.
~Blaziken is Harshly Paralyzed for 2 more actions
~Blaziken's Speed Boost raises its Speed.
~Tailwind is in effect for 2 more actions.
Summary
~Siradhan's Health: 61Init = 61% (no change)
~Siradhan's Energy: 91Init - 5Psychic - 4Power Swap - 13Protect = 69%
~Laylah's Health: 72Init = 72% (no change)
~Laylah's Energy: 88Init - 6Earthquake - 4Tailwind - 10Protect = 72%
~Charizard's Health: 66Init - 3Solar Power = 63%
~Charizard's Energy: 90 - 2Work Up - 2Focus - 8Blast Burn = 78%
~Blaziken's Health: 65Init - 15Earthquake - 19Psychic - 3Sand Tomb = 30% (Capped)
~Blaziken's Energy: 87Init - 3Work Up - 3Work Up - 8Overheat = 73%


----------



## Eifie

Blaziken should have -2 Special Attack, right?

(Would you mind not using any colours for the health and energy amounts? I can never see them in Scyther Slash style :C)


----------



## Superbird

Yeah, my bad – totally thought I accounted for that. (interestingly, in the actual games, Overheat and its ilk don't lower SpA on a protect or a miss. Which doesn't really make sense.)

Colors have been removed, as per request.


----------



## Keldeo

Okay! Start off by showing Blaziken what an *Aerial Ace* you are, with your new Tailwind and all. But if he's Enduring, then *Taunt* him, and if he's Protecting or otherwise unhittable by the time you get to moving, punish Charizard with a *Stone Edge*. 

Next action, go for another Aerial Ace against Blaziken if you didn't use it last action, or if you used it and it didn't have any effect on him for some reason. If Blaziken is unhittable (including if he has fainted), bury Charizard in a *Rock Tomb*, and if you can't hit either of them, *Hone Claws*.

If Blaziken isn't down by the third action, target him with a final Aerial Ace. If he's still not KO'd and you can't attack him, or if he is KO'd and you can hit Charizard, target her with a Stone Edge. If you can't hit either of them, or you can't use either of the other moves for some reason, default to Hone Claws.

*Aerial Ace @ Blaziken / Taunt @ Blaziken / Stone Edge @ Charizard ~ Aerial Ace @ Blaziken / Rock Tomb @ Charizard / Hone Claws ~ Aerial Ace @ Blaziken / Stone Edge @ Charizard / Hone Claws*


----------



## Eifie

You're doing great, Siradhan! Bring Blaziken into KO range with a *Psychic*, but if he's unhittable (sub doesn't count), finally do that *Skill Swap* with Charizard.

If Blaziken's still around on the next action, finish him off with *Psychic*. If he's unhittable (as before, subs don't count; him being fainted does count), attack Charizard with *Stored Power*, and if you can't hit Charizard either, use *Calm Mind*. Same plan for the third action.

*Psychic @ Blaziken / Skill Swap @ Charizard ~ Psychic @ Blaziken / Stored Power @ Charizard / Calm Mind ~ Psychic @ Blaziken / Stored Power @ Charizard / Calm Mind*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Charizard:
*Flame Burst@Siradhan×3*
Blaziken:
*Flame Burst@Laylah×2~Protect*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 3*

Blue Corner







*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 69%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: Remaining calm.
*Status*: Attack +2. Special Attack +2.
*Actions*: Psychic @ Blaziken / Skill Swap @ Charizard ~ Psychic @ Blaziken / Stored Power @ Charizard / Calm Mind ~ Psychic @ Blaziken / Stored Power @ Charizard / Calm Mind


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 72%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: On the verge of gloating.
*Status*: Normal.
*Actions*: Aerial Ace @ Blaziken / Taunt @ Blaziken / Stone Edge @ Charizard ~ Aerial Ace @ Blaziken / Rock Tomb @ Charizard / Hone Claws ~ Aerial Ace @ Blaziken / Stone Edge @ Charizard / Hone Claws

Red Corner


*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: 63%
*Energy*: 78%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Heated, but exhausted.
*Status*: Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Solar Power activated. *Must Recharge.*
*Actions*: Flame Burst @ Siradhan x3


*Blaziken* () 
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 73%
*Stat Variance*: Atk++, SpA++, Def-, SpD-
*Ability*: Speed Boost
*Type*: Fire / Fighting
*Condition*: In bad shape; frustrated.
*Status*: Special Attack -2. Speed +2. Harshly paralyzed (2 more actions). 
*Actions*: Flame Burst @ Laylah x2 ~ Protect​
While Charizard does its level best to recharge from the Blast Burn she tried to use last action – she's a bit too winded to do anything else, unfortunately – she is forced to survey the battlefield and watch her opponents gang up on her partner. Laylah, riding the winds she created, is the first to act, doing a couple of cool loopdeeloops and rolls through the air before arcing high up and coming down in a precise strike, tearing into Blaziken before the fire pokémon has a chance to even think of dodging. No sooner is Laylah out of the way than has Siradhan begun his own attack; but this one, Charizard can't see. To her, it looks like Blaziken simply falls down on one knee, desperately clutching his head, until the fight seeps out of him and he crumples to the ground, defeated.

Hmph, Charizard decides. Weakling. She'll finish this on her own.

*End of Round 3*

Blue Corner







*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 64%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: Nearly as smug as Natus get.
*Status*: Attack +2. Special Attack +2.
*Actions*: Psychic @ Blaziken


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 69%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: Having a pretty good time.
*Status*: Normal.
*Actions*: Aerial Ace @ Blaziken

Red Corner


*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 78%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Increasingly competitive.
*Status*: Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Solar Power activated.
*Actions*: Recharge


*Blaziken* () 
*Health*: *0%*
*Energy*: 73%
*Stat Variance*: Atk++, SpA++, Def-, SpD-
*Ability*: Speed Boost
*Type*: Fire / Fighting
*Condition*: Unconscious.
*Status*: Knocked Out! 
*Actions*: —​
Arena Notes
~The sunlight is strong.
~A Tailwind blows from the Blue Corner (1 more actions)
~A hunk of charcoal rests on the ground near the entrance to the caves.

Referee Notes
~The flinch chance granted by a Razor Fang or King's Rock applies to "move with no secondary effect". This description is vague, but a ruling has been made on it already. If Blaziken wasn't KO'ed, it would have flinched.
~Blaziken was knocked out, so the round ends after only one action (I feel like there was a ruling on this somewhere, but I looked and couldn't find it. I've revised my scale to address it specifially, at any rate).
~Charizard couldn't move because it was recharging from Blast Burn. 

Next Round
~RedneckPhoenix submits commands for Charizard
~Eifie and Keldeo submit commands



Spoiler: Action Log / Calcs



_Speed Order: Laylah (170) > Siradhan (140) > Charizard (100) > Blaziken (64)_
Action 1
~Laylah uses Aerial Ace on Blaziken, dealing 6Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type + 1Stat = 12% damage for 3% energy
~Blaziken flinches (via Laylah's Razor Fang; roll: 6\10)
~Siradhan uses Psychic on Blaziken, getting a critical hit (which doesn't matter), dealing (9Base * 1.25STAB * 1.5Type + 3Stats + 5) = 24% damage for 5% energy
~Blaziken is Knocked Out!
~Charizard is recharging from Blast Burn.
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power
~Tailwind is in effect for 1 more action.
Summary:
~Siradhan's Health: 61Init = 61%
~Siradhan's Energy: 69Init - 5Psychic = 64%
~Laylah's Health: 72Init = 72%
~Laylah's Energy: 72Init - 3Aerial Ace = 69%
~Charizard's Health: 63Init - 1Solar Power = 62%
~Charizard's Energy: 78Init = 78%
~Blaziken's Health: 30Init - 12Aerial Ace - 24Psychic = 0%
~Blaziken's Energy: 73Init = 73%


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*Blast Burn@SIradhan~Recharge~Blast Burn@Laylah*


----------



## Eifie

All right, Siradhan, I want you to *Ally Switch* with Laylah right before getting hit by Blast Burn, for no real reason except that it will be funny and no one has ever bothered using Ally Switch (probably). Then go all out with *Stored Power*.

*Ally Switch @ Laylah ~ Stored Power @ Charizard ~ Stored Power @ Charizard*


----------



## Keldeo

You’re gonna get hit by two Blast Burns, but you can take it! Just hone your claws on the first and third actions, and Rock Tomb her on the second.

*Hone Claws ~ Rock Tomb @ Charizard ~ Hone Claws*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 4*

Blue Corner







*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 64%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: About as smug as Natus get.
*Status*: Attack +2. Special Attack +2.
*Commands*: Ally Switch @ Laylah ~ Stored Power @ Charizard ~ Stored Power @ Charizard


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 69%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: Having a pretty good time.
*Status*: Normal.
*Commands*: Hone Claws ~ Rock Tomb @ Charizard ~ Hone Claws

Red Corner


*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: 62%
*Energy*: 78%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Increasingly competitive.
*Status*: Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Solar Power activated.
*Commands*: Blast Burn @ Siradhan ~ Recharge ~ Blast Burn @ Laylah​
Laylah rounds out her and Siradhan's victory over Blaziken by coming to rest on the ground as her Tailwind dissipates behind her, and focusing on honing her pincers – the simple, rote action makes them sharper, but also makes it easier for her to focus on her opponent and her movements. The Gligar watches idly as Charizard prepares to launch another burst of fame at the self-satisfied Siradhan. Who, for his part, is a step ahead; as soon as Charizard opens her mouth to launch the attack, the Natu gets a glint in his eye, and in a flash Laylah finds herself facing down an angry Charizard halfway through launching a Blast Burn.

The scorpion pokémon lets out a pained screech as Charizard's fireball explodes into a veritable torrent of flame, but by the time the attack has begun to dissipate, Laylah has already begun her counterattack. Shielding herself as best she can from the fire, she stabs one of her newly-sharpened pincers into the ground. As if in reaction to her forceful action, a collection of small boulders dislodge themselves from the cliff behind Charizard, and in the fire dragon's tired state she's in no shape to dodge the Rock Tomb. 

Her attack completed, Laylah clucks at Siradhan in annoyance, and goes back to honing her pincers again. Siradhan more or less ignores his ally's complaints; he accomplished what his trainer told him to do, that's what's most important. Now, it is his turn to lay into his opponent. As Charizard does its best to claw its way out of the rock pile under which it's found itself buried, Siradhan uses the pent-up energy that's currently making him stronger, and reapplies it directly to attacking. Out of seemingly nowhere, pure psychic energy converges around Charizard, tearing into the fire-type and halting its efforts to break out of its tomb.

Not that that deters Charizard, though. After a brief moment to get her bearings, she continues to unearth herself, finally managing to throw off enough rocks to lift herself out of the attack's clutches – though a bit worse for wear, for her efforts. Before she can actually launch an attack, another Stored Power hits her again out of nowhere, but Charizard doesn't find it so hard this time to simply shake the attack off. And so she continues with her own attack, another gigantuan ball of flame launched straight down at Laylah. The last time she had only hit the Gligar by accident, but this time it's definitely her intention; Laylah looks up a little bit too late to avoid being caught in the second Blast Burn this round, and as the scorpion pokémon takes the brunt of the attack, the other two combatants, and both of the trainers, hear another hoarse scream of pain. That said, Gligar manages to remain standing when the attack wears off, a look of frightening vengeance in its eyes. She's ready to take her revenge for that, and that revenge will be swift and brutal.

*End of Round 4*

Blue Corner


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 37% (CAPPED)
*Energy*: 61%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: If looks could kill...
*Status*: Attack +2. Accuracy +2.
*Actions*: Hone Claws ~ Rock Tomb @ Charizard ~ Hone Claws







*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 64%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: Pretending to be oblivious to his partner's suffering.
*Status*: Attack +2. Special Attack +2.
*Actions*: Ally Switch ~ Stored Power @ Charizard x2

Red Corner


*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: 24% (CAPPED)
*Energy*: 62%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Not ready to back down just yet.
*Status*: Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Speed -1. Solar Power activated. *Must recharge.*
*Actions*: Blast Burn @ Laylah ~ Recharge ~ Blast Burn @ Laylah​
Arena Notes
~The sunlight is strong.
~A hunk of charcoal rests on the ground near the entrance to the caves.

Referee Notes
~I feel like Ally Switch ought to cost more than 1% energy. Especially given its theming, when Teleport costs 3%. 
~Both Charizard and Laylah hit the damage cap. I counted Charizard's Solar Power as self-inflicted damage, so it ignored the damage cap – hence, Charizard took 38% damage this round.
~Charizard will need to recharge on the first action next round, so it won't be able to act on that action.

Next Round
~Eifie and Keldeo submit commands, in any order
~RedneckPhoenix submits commands for Charizard



Spoiler: Action Log / Calcs



_Speed order: Laylah (170) > Siradhan (140) > Charizard (100)_
Action 1
~Siradhan is waiting patiently.
~Laylah uses Hone Claws, for 2% energy
~Laylah's Attack and Accuracy increase.
~Siradhan uses Ally Switch, for 1% energy
~Siradhan switches places with Laylah.
~Charizard uses Blast Burn on Laylah, dealing (15Base * 1.25STAB * 1.25Sun * 1.33Boost + 3Ability + 3Stat + 1Item) = 34% damage for (9Base-1Item) = 8% energy
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power.
~The Blue Corner's Tailwind peters out.
_Speed Order: Charizard (100) > Laylah (85) > Siradhan (70)_
Action 2
~Charizard is recharging.
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power.
~Laylah uses Rock Tomb on Charizard, dealing (6Base * 2Type * 1.16Boost + 1Stat) = 15% damage for 4% energy
~Charizard's Speed falls.
~Siradhan uses Stored Power, dealing (10Base * 1.25STAB * 1.33Boost + 3Stats) = 19% damage for 5% energy
_Speed Order: Laylah (85) > Siradhan (70) > Charizard (67)_
Action 3
~Laylah uses Hone Claws, for 2% energy
~Laylah's Attack and Accuracy increase
~Siradhan uses Stored Power, dealing 19% (Capped) damage for 5% energy
~Charizard uses Blast Burn on Laylah, dealing 34% damage for 8% energy
~Charizard takes 1% damage from Solar Power
Summary
~Siradhan's Health: 61Init= 61%
~Siradhan's Energy: 64Init - 1Ally Switch - 5Stored Power - 5Stored Power = 53%
~Laylah's Health: 72Init - 34Blast Burn - 34Blast Burn = 37% (Capped)
~Laylah's Energy: 69Init - 2Hone Claws - 4Rock Tomb - 2Hone Claws = 61%
~Charizard's Health: 62Init - 15Rock Tomb - 19Stored Power - 19Stored Power - 3Solar Power = 24% (Capped)
~Charizard's Energy: 78Init - 8Blast Burn - 8Blast Burn = 62


----------



## Keldeo

Use Stone Edge for all three actions, but Swords Dance if you can't hit her.

*Stone Edge / Swords Dance x3*


----------



## Eifie

Shrug! Finish her off. If Charizard's already fainted, do a completely useless victory dance.

*Psychic / Rain Dance x3*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

*Recharge~Roost~Blast Burn@Laylah*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 5*

Blue Corner


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 37%
*Energy*: 61%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: If looks could kill...
*Status*: Attack +2. Accuracy +2.
*Commands*: Stone Edge / Swords Dance x3







*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 64%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: Pretending to be oblivious to his partner's suffering.
*Status*: Attack +2. Special Attack +2.
*Commands*: Psychic / Rain Dance x3

Red Corner


*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: 24%
*Energy*: 62%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Not ready to back down just yet.
*Status*: Attack +1. Special Attack +1. Speed -1. Solar Power activated. *Must recharge.*
*Commands*: Recharge ~ Roost ~ Blast Burn @ Laylah​
No matter how much fighting spirit Charizard still has, the fact remains that she's still too out of breath from her Blast Burn to do anything right now. The fire dragon stares down her opponents – a pissed off Gligar and a calm and composed Natu – and starts to reconsider her situation. Maybe she should consider playing a bit more defensive for the moment. 

Laylah doesn't give her the chance. The Gligar pushes herself up from the ground, does a quick loopdeeloop through the air, and slams back down on the ground. Scarcely a moment after impact, sharp stones force themselves out of the ground beneath Charizard's feet, and the fire-type is in no condition to dodge the attack, especially with how focused Laylah seems to be. So she tries to power through; but rocks never were something she was really able to handle, unfortunately. Staggering forward as the Stone Edge attack ends, Charizard's vision becomes hazy and she falls to the ground, defeated.

Siradhan begins to dance ritualistically in his and Laylah's success; Laylah just stares blankly at the Natu as she's enveloped by the red recall beam of her pokéball. An interesting battle partner, but maybe next time her trainer and his collaborated, she'd get a different one. A pokémon less happy to throw her into the path of a Blast Burn, perhaps. And with that, Siradhan too is recalled back into his pokéball, and the two trainers depart the Scorching Savanna, their quest complete...for now.

*End of Round 5*

Blue Corner


*Laylah* – Gligar () @ Razor Fang
*Health*: 37%
*Energy*: 55%
*Stat Variance*: Def++, SpA---
*Ability*: Immunity
*Type*: Ground / Flying
*Condition*: Satisfied with this outcome.
*Status*: Attack +2. Accuracy +2.
*Actions*: Stone Edge @ Charizard







*Siradhan* – Natu () @ Kee Berry
*Health*: 61%
*Energy*: 64%
*Stat Variance*: SpA++, HP--
*Ability*: Early Bird
*Type*: Psychic / Flying
*Condition*: Calming down again, the battle won.
*Status*: Attack +2. Special Attack +2.
*Actions*: —

Red Corner


*Charizard* () @ Fire Stone
*Health*: *0%*
*Energy*: 62%
*Stat Variance*: SpA+++, HP-, Def-
*Ability*: *Solar Power*
*Type*: Fire / Flying
*Condition*: Unconscious.
*Status*: Knocked Out!
*Actions*: —​
Arena Notes
~The sunlight is strong.
~A hunk of charcoal rests on the ground near the entrance to the caves.

Referee Notes
~Good game, everyone. Keldeo and Eifie should now be able to challenge Mega Charizard and/or Mega Blaziken, if they wish to do so.
~Siradhan and Laylah each earn 2 EXP from this battle (one KO each). 
~Other rewards will be handled by Negrek or the other ASB admins directly. I'll post in the ASB Quest thread accordingly after this reffing goes up.



Spoiler: Action Log / Calcs



_Speed order: Laylah (85) > Siradhan (70) > Charizard (67)_
Action 1
~Laylah uses Stone Edge on Charizard, dealing 10Base * 2Type * 1.33Boost + 1Stat = 27% damage for 6% energy.
~Charizard is knocked out!
Summary
~Siradhan's health: 61Base = 61%
~Siradhan's energy: 64Base = 64%
~Laylah's health: 37Base = 37%
~Laylah's energy: 61Base - 6Stone Edge = 55%
~Charizard's health: 24Base - 27Stone Edge = 0%
~Charizard's energy: 62Base = 62%


----------



## Superbird

Eifie and Keldeo, you each win $15 and your choice of a Fire Stone or Charcoal. Please make your choice here, to avoid cluttering up the actual Quest thread; I'm sure Negrek will be around to award them to you shortly.


----------



## Eifie

Thanks for reffing this, Superbird, and for posting reffings so quickly, as usual! I'll take a Fire Stone.


----------



## Keldeo

Agreed; thank you for doing all the reffings so quickly, Superbird! 

I'll also take a Fire Stone.


----------



## Trinket

I've closed the battle and given Eifie and Keldeo their proper winnings; however, the quest thread seems to be unclear on what Superbird and RedneckPhoenix should get, so I'm looking into that.


----------



## Negrek

Ugh, I feel like I definitely worked out referee and proxy prizes, but obviously I didn't write them down and can't remember now. Give me a couple days to think about it.


----------

